# Beer In Kalgoorlie



## Vlad the Pale Aler (18/2/05)

Off on a quick trip to Kal next week, I know its a bit of long shot but does anyone know where I might be able to get a decent pint ?


----------



## big d (18/2/05)

hi vlad 
if you can wait till sunday after 1900pm nt time i can let you know as im back at wurk then and have a wurk mate who spent quite a number of years in kal.
dont hold your breath for knock out beers.maybe knock shops are the better choice. :blink: 
anyway i will ask him and let you know on sunday evening if you like short of someone else posting an answer before me.

cheers
big d
i-clone


----------



## JasonY (19/2/05)

Grew up there Vlad unfortunately moved away about when I could 'legally' drink <_< since then I cant say I have been to many of the pubs. Apparently Judd's is spose to be good but gets a bit noisy, the pizzas are also supposed to be good.

Last time I was there I went to the front bar of the exchange I think it was, standard drinks but the scenery is always nice  

Not much help for an ex local, as bigd said I don't think you will discover any hidden micro's ... but there are plenty of pubs all the same.


----------



## big d (19/2/05)

lots of this i believe


----------



## JasonY (19/2/05)

Yes it can take ones mind off the quality of the beer


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (19/2/05)

Thanks for that chaps but will have mrs. Vlad in tow, so i'll have to take the mirrored sunnies  .

Big D
Look forward to any tips.


----------



## big d (20/2/05)

ok vlad ive talked to my work mate today and he reckons from memory that paddys is the go for a large variety of international beers and there is also a pub directly opposite that also has a good range.he wasnt sure of the name of this pub though.

hope this helps

cheers
big d


----------



## Guest Lurker (20/2/05)

Well, I'm a geologist, consequently used to spend a lot of time in Kalgoorlie. But its just not the sort of place to find microbrewed beers in my memory. Theres Irish pubs (cnr Hannan st and Boulder Rd??) theres old Australian pubs (too many to mention and they change from being hip to not hip by the month, but the Exchange etc on Hannan St, the Palace, the Australian, all good).

So you can get aus beers, and imported UK beers, but its more about the atmosphere than the beer, which is more about how old the pub is, how well done up it is, and what the skimpy barmaids are wearing.

So:
Drive along Hay St (even the family will get a kick out of the brothels with the old stalls).
Go to the lookout over the superpit.
Drive along Hannan St and see which pubs look most happening.
Drive down to Boulder and check out the pubs on the main st there.
If you want to head out of town, have a beer at Ora Banda or at Broadarrow.
Stay out of the Foundry in Kal (could have changed but used to be nasty)

Simon


----------



## sinkas (10/11/08)

Any updates on this,
I am there over this weekend, and might like a beer.


----------



## MitchDudarko (10/11/08)

Best bet is to go to Peels on Boulder road. Best bottle-o in town IMO. As far as pubs go, Paddy's has probably got the largest selection of beers, and the one opposite it is called the Palace, but I think that's more of a cafe now than a place to enjoy a beer. Judd's is another nice pub to hang out in, but beer selection is a little ordinary. I usually just drink LCPA while i'm there. As for the other 'touristy' stuff to do, i'm sure you already know of the working girls, and the big hole in the ground. Enjoy your trip mate! 
Mitch 
Oh, and the foundry WAS nasty. It's been shut for quite a while now, and not long ago the thing was gutted by fire. Police suspect squatters.


----------



## Tasered (14/11/08)

Hope it's not too late - but I ran into the brewer of a micro in Kalgoorlie last week. Nice bloke and doing a fair few styles. If you go to the pub with the mine in the actual pub they will know where the micro is in town.


----------



## sinkas (14/11/08)

Yeh Im still here in KAl so Ill go ask the people there


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (14/11/08)

I think Graeme White of Ironbark got involved in setting up a micro in Kal, he owns the Hannans brand name and could be brewing under that banner.
I hope his health has improved, he was quite ill a while ago.


----------

